

Newly Designed Quickbooks Dashboard/UI - jasonrobarts
http://boxfreeit.com.au/2013/10/03/review-the-new-look-quickbooks-online/
Here are some images of the newly designed Quickbooks Dashboard. They have really improved on their UI.<p>Is this the end of Indinero?<p>Here are some images:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;Home-Page.png<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;Global-Create.png<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;Customers.png
======
jasonrobarts
Here are some images of the newly designed Quickbooks Dashboard. They have
really improved on their UI.

Is this the end of Indinero?

Here are some images:

[http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Home...](http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Home-Page.png)

[http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Glob...](http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Global-Create.png)

[http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Cust...](http://cdn0.boxfreeit.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/Customers.png)

